# Jon Bon Jovi



## proactive (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anybody know his type?


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

3w4 sx/so

10char


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Quite probably a seven.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

seen him typed as 3w4 Sx/So, though I could also see him as a 6w7 Sx/So


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. But the man is my hero and I've been analyzing him for years, so I can't help it. 

He's a counterphobic 6w7 sx/sp

I'm about 98.8% sure.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

anyotherday said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread. But the man is my hero and I've been analyzing him for years, so I can't help it.
> 
> He's a counterphobic 6w7 sx/sp
> 
> I'm about 98.8% sure.


I think he's Sx/So. his energy is much more Sx/So-ish than Sx/Sp-ish


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think he's Sx/So. his energy is much more Sx/So-ish than Sx/Sp-ish


I'm interested to know why. What is it that makes you think that?

I'm not completely confident in my knowledge of the variants, so I'm going partly by online descriptions of sx/sp sixes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

anyotherday said:


> I'm interested to know why. What is it that makes you think that?
> 
> I'm not completely confident in my knowledge of the variants, so I'm going partly by online descriptions of sx/sp sixes.


mostly that his energy is raw, bold and expansive as opposed to quietly intense like most Sx/Sp's


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> mostly that his energy is raw, bold and expansive as opposed to quietly intense like most Sx/Sp's


Thanks.

Now I'm actually much more sure of sx/sp, going by his offstage behavior. Quietly intense is actually a pretty accurate description of him, when he's not "on," for an audience or interview - especially in some of the most candid footage (When We Were Beautiful, Access All Areas, BJTV, etc.)

.....yes, I am a major Bon Jovi geek. 

If you still disagree, I'd still like to know what you think. I want to be as accurate as possible. Not that I expect you to be as fascinated with him as I am, or anything... unless you are. In which case, that's very cool! Lol


----------

